# Visa proffesion problem need suggestion



## smart9984 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dear Sir,
I am a Planning Engineer from Pakistan, Here a company offered me a job as PLANNING ENGINEER, they took my documents(copy) and gave me offer letter in which it is stated that they have given me the post of PLANNING ENGINEER, I went back to PAKISTAN in the mean while they send me the visa which stated my profession as construction carpenter, I contacted them by mail and by phone to change this profession as it’s not as same as what was in the offer letter.
After few days I asked about this matter again they asked me to travel on the same visa (construction carpenter) and they will change this visa to ENGINEER when I will come to UAE. Now I am in UAE my visa is not yet stamped on my passport and my labor card is not yet finalized not even my medical is done.
Now they are saying that your professions will b change after six months and mean while you continue with this construction carpenter visa stamp on your passport and wait for six months. I asked them to change it without stamping the carpenter visa they said it is not possible as per UAE law Due to this carpenter visa I cannot apply for driving license, and cannot have other benefits of ENGINEER.
With reference to above situation please give me a suggestion and tell me about this procedure how to change the profession on visa. Profession can b changed without stamping the carpenter visa? If yes please tell me the procedure. Can a new visa of engineer be issued? Do I get some kind of ban? And if it can change after stamping of carpenter visa then after how many days I can apply for the change of profession, and what are the charges for it? Can I change my profession individually or only the company can change it on my visa?
Kindly help me in this matter I shall be thankful to you.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

It's been my experience that if you start working on the carpenter visa your employer will never change your status.. Why would they bother??? It's a bad situation your only option is to leave or except the carpenter status..If they wanted to they could change it now.....once you start they have you....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agree, they will most likely never change it. I do not know, but guessing there is a cost difference between them sponsoring you as an engineer versus the carpenter. 

You can threaten that you are going to go to the work force ministry to make a complaint. It might persuade them.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Once the visa is stamped in your visa, you are stuck with it. I think you should have stood your ground and refused to travel on the original visa.

I can't really offer any more advice but as Jynx said, you should try and contact the Ministry of Labour and ask for advice. It is better that you do this first before you confront your employer (is that is indeed what you are planning to do).


----------



## smart9984 (Nov 13, 2010)

*no replies from MOL(minstry of labour) yet*

i have already sent a mail to MOL(minstry of labour) UAE but there is no such replies from there side, i mailed it the same day that i have posted this tread, you pepole replied but they dont i dont know why? but obviously i know im in a very bad situation,


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

smart9984 said:


> i have already sent a mail to MOL(minstry of labour) UAE but there is no such replies from there side, i mailed it the same day that i have posted this tread, you pepole replied but they dont i dont know why? but obviously i know im in a very bad situation,


Go down and speak to them. Emails, as well as phone calls, tend to not work here.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude to be very crude and blunt walk away, your still good as no visa has been stamped on our passport and no labour card issued. If this company is so decietfull as to lie about simple stuff like things expect major screw ups in the future. 

Best option, take the first flight home. And write this off as one of those lessons learned. Trust me I know what I am talking about. I've been here for the past 33 years.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

desertdude said:


> Dude to be very crude and blunt walk away, your still good as no visa has been stamped on our passport and no labour card issued. If this company is so decietfull as to lie about simple stuff like things expect major screw ups in the future.
> 
> Best option, take the first flight home. And write this off as one of those lessons learned. Trust me I know what I am talking about. I've been here for the past 33 years.


Unfortunately, this is a common practice here and there are numerous reasons as to why employers would choose to do that, which would range from cheaper cost of the visa, limits on the number & type of visa that they are allowed to apply for, etc.

That is why it is so important to do your research and ask those all important questions before signing the contract - forewarned is forearmed.

@smart - I would advise that you follow up your mail with a phone call. It was Eid last week so it may be that they are catching up with their mail still but a phone call will give you an idea of where you stand and what actions you can take.


----------

